# Here's my C'dale R1000



## rubendc19 (May 21, 2003)

Haven't been able to ride it yet, to cold and snowy here in NJ........


----------



## pugdog1 (Mar 23, 2004)

rubendc19 said:


> Haven't been able to ride it yet, to cold and snowy here in NJ........


Did you ride it yet? Any comments?


----------

